# Easy peasy



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

This little scarf/shawlett/whatever is knitted entirely in garter stitch, using 8mm needles and King Cole Galaxy yarn. Only one ball of yarn needed. The little sequins run through the yarn on a thread. Thought you might like to see it. Annie


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pattern please, thanks!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the bits of sparkle.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Very lovely! You did a Great Job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

those are so pretty - light and airy


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a sweet little piece!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful. Pattern please.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Jojo61 said:


> Pattern please, thanks!


Cast on 3
Row 1: Knit
Row 2: Knit into front and back of first stitch, K1, knit into front and back of last stitch (5 sts)
Next row and all following rows: as Row2

Continue until you have enough yarn left to cast off.
Cast off using a larger needle so the cast off has a bit of give. I used a 10mm.

Enjoy yourself - I have been wearing mine with the point at the front - feel quite trendy!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Perfect for spring


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. You were not kidding when you said easy peasy.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

&#304; loved it! Thank you so much for the pattern!&#128150;


----------



## Geriherb (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful! Just bought some sequined yarn and was wondering what to make with it. Now I know!


----------



## Geriherb (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful! Just bought some sequined yarn and was wondering what to make with it. Now I know!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Did you use Grannies favorite dish cloth pattern and just stop when it is long enough to wrap? I made one like that after I finished radiation to wear in air conditioning. I love the yarn!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shawlettes! :thumbup:


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty! What weight yarn did you use--dk, worsted, or chunky?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> Very pretty! What weight yarn did you use--dk, worsted, or chunky?
> Thanks for sharing!


I used Dk.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Sue Anna said:


> Did you use Grannies favorite dish cloth pattern and just stop when it is long enough to wrap? I made one like that after I finished radiation to wear in air conditioning. I love the yarn!


I don't know what grannies dish cloth pattern is, but I used garter stitch (every row a knit row) and knitted to the end of the ball of yarn. If you want the scarf wider I suppose you could just knit on, although one ball makes a scarf that is just about right for me.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> They are beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you Kathy. They might be something for you to think about for a craft fair. I sold quite a few recently at a "pre mothers day" fair.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are so lovely and light. And easy too. Thank for the directions.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Cast on 3
> Row 1: Knit
> Row 2: Knit into front and back of first stitch, K1, knit into front and back of last stitch (5 sts)
> Next row and all following rows: as Row2
> ...


Lovely & thanks for sharing the pattern too. I bet you DO LOOK trendy as well 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Love the shawls&#128149;
Thanks for the pattern


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the sequins! Would go w/ anything! Beautiful job of
knitting. Know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

So delicate it's beautiful &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

GrannyAnnie said:


> This little scarf/shawlett/whatever is knitted entirely in garter stitch, using 8mm needles and King Cole Galaxy yarn. Only one ball of yarn needed. The little sequins run through the yarn on a thread. Thought you might like to see it. Annie


I can handle that. It looks so pretty. I ask also for the pattern.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Cast on 3
> Row 1: Knit
> Row 2: Knit into front and back of first stitch, K1, knit into front and back of last stitch (5 sts)
> Next row and all following rows: as Row2
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous and so light!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

love both....the sequins really add some dazzle


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful. I have bookmarked it to make later this summer - I already have the yarn. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern - it is gorgeous


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Very pretty. I made a child's cardi in that yarn in blue.King Cole have some very pretty yarns out now.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

How pretty and just right for spring.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lovely, lovely lovely, so soft looking. so nice for spring. ty for pattern.


----------



## Wendy handler (Jan 23, 2015)

Love this...sophisticated and perfect for spring


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

"Easy Peasy" is good. I also love the little sparkles...


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

It may be easy peasy, but it is really gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your pattern. I definitely have this on my "to do" list!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> This little scarf/shawlett/whatever is knitted entirely in garter stitch, using 8mm needles and King Cole Galaxy yarn. Only one ball of yarn needed. The little sequins run through the yarn on a thread. Thought you might like to see it. Annie


Very nice. I'd like to try that!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful. I am going to try this with some of my thin handspun.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

debra rochner said:


> Beautiful. I am going to try this with some of my thin handspun.


I would like to see how that turns out. Remember to post a picture.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind response. I am delighted so many of you found it interesting and might give it a try. I originally hesitated to post as I thought it might just be too simple. Annie


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Very simple but super effective :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wendy handler (Jan 23, 2015)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind response. I am delighted so many of you found it interesting and might give it a try. I originally hesitated to post as I thought it might just be too simple. Annie


Some of the most beautiful and useful things are simply made.


----------



## VickyB99 (Oct 1, 2014)

Beautiful, thank you for the pattern, I have some yarn in mind for this!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Not only easy peasy but beautiful--I recently purchased some pretty yarn with some sparkle in it and would love to try the yarn with this pattern!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

So pretty for spring!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

very pretty.....really like the yarn


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

very cute.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

How many stitches did you end up with before you cast off?



GrannyAnnie said:


> Cast on 3
> Row 1: Knit
> Row 2: Knit into front and back of first stitch, K1, knit into front and back of last stitch (5 sts)
> Next row and all following rows: as Row2
> ...


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

:thumbup: I love it.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very elegant!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

So simple yet so lovely!!!!! I don't like increasing on the first stitch as I like to slip that first stitch... if I did the increase on the second stitch would that alter the pattern to much.. Yes, and how many stitches did you have before casting off? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely ! Thank you for sharing the pattern !


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Cast on 3
> Row 1: Knit
> Row 2: Knit into front and back of first stitch, K1, knit into front and back of last stitch (5 sts)
> Next row and all following rows: as Row2
> ...


I guess I'm missing something. How does one get the the other pointed end of the scarf if there are no decreases?


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

That is really lovely. I would like to try but not sure about the yarn. Did you use King Cole Galaxy DK Sequin Yarn (50gram ball)? Thanks.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Azzara said:


> How many stitches did you end up with before you cast off?


A lot!! Haha. Joking aside, about 148 - 150 ish


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

kathy1941 said:


> That is really lovely. I would like to try but not sure about the yarn. Did you use King Cole Galaxy DK Sequin Yarn (50gram ball)? Thanks.


Yes, thats right double knit.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I guess I'm missing something. How does one get the the other pointed end of the scarf if there are no decreases?


The scarf turns out like a triangle. The cast on 3 is the pointed end that can either lie on your back at the bottom or in front like a neckerchief. As you increase your work gets wider and wider, and the cast off row (long end) is the end you tie. Hows that for an explanation - I hope I've managed to make it sound right .


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> So simple yet so lovely!!!!! I don't like increasing on the first stitch as I like to slip that first stitch... if I did the increase on the second stitch would that alter the pattern to much.. Yes, and how many stitches did you have before casting off? Blessings, Cathy


I guess it would be ok. Why don't you try a few rows and see how it goes. There's no real pattern, but the edges need to have a bit of 'give' so that the scarf is 'fluid' if you get my drift. The cast off also needs to be loose otherwise it doesn't lie nicely. Let me know how it goes, if it works I might give it a try.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely...simple, but so nice. I have the same yarn and have a hat knitted a while ago from it. I will have to try your shawlette as it would be a perfect match to the hat. Nice job...and thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

great work


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Simple and elegant.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely lovely!!! Thanks for sharing the "recipe"!


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you so much, granny annie, for sharing the pattern and materials. I hope I can get the yarn delivered to rome. You knit beautifully.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What lovely shawls! Just goes to show that the yarn can make a huge difference.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

kathy1941 said:


> thank you so much, granny annie, for sharing the pattern and materials. I hope I can get the yarn delivered to rome. You knit beautifully.


If you can't get it let me know and I'll send you a ball. Just pm me and we can sort something out. Annie


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> Lovely...simple, but so nice. I have the same yarn and have a hat knitted a while ago from it. I will have to try your shawlette as it would be a perfect match to the hat. Nice job...and thanks for posting the pattern.


Your hat looks lovely. Hope the shawlette comes out well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Your hat looks lovely. Hope the shawlette comes out well.


Thank you...


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

NICE!!!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

What size needle did you use?


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Littlewoman721 (Jan 12, 2015)

I love your shawlett. Thank you for the pattern but I must be doing something wrong!! I am a new knitter and following the directions, my knitting just keeps increasing 2 stitches every row. I cast on 3 stitches and if I knit front to back for the first and last stitch all I do is increase each row by 2 stitches!! What am I doing wrong? Help!! I'd love to knit this for the spring. Thanks


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Littlewoman721 said:


> I love your shawlett. Thank you for the pattern but I must be doing something wrong!! I am a new knitter and following the directions, my knitting just keeps increasing 2 stitches every row. I cast on 3 stitches and if I knit front to back for the first and last stitch all I do is increase each row by 2 stitches!! What am I doing wrong? Help!! I'd love to knit this for the spring. Thanks


You are not doing anything wrong. Your work should increase by two sts on every row. You are knitting a triangle, and by the time you come to the end of your ball of yarn you should have approx 148/150 sts on your needle. Remember to use a 10mm needle to cast off. Keeeeep going you will be fine.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> What size needle did you use?


8mm 
to cast off change to 10mm


----------



## Littlewoman721 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks GrannyAnnie! I'll keep on knitting!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely and very elegant.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice work, love it


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

So glad you posted these--they are beautiful! Thanks so much for the instructions too as I can't wait to try one! In my view, simplicity is elegance.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty for prom! Hope I can locate the yarn in Maine!


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

GrannyAnnie said:


> If you can't get it let me know and I'll send you a ball. Just pm me and we can sort something out. Annie


That's very kind of you. Two of my three sons live in UK so it won't be a problem getting hold of it! Thanks a million for the offer though. Kathy


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely hat!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

This shawlette would be lovely for prom! I hope I can find the yarn in Maine. Thank you for sharing your lovely work and pattern!&#128525;


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice work! and I must say, easy peasy indeed! I hope mine turns out half as good as yours!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it thanks for the pattern.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

easy peasy "lemon squeezy"

Lovely


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you. I've always wondered how this yarn worked up. Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you so much for the pattern for your beautifull shawl/scarf,i will look for some of this wool its lovely x


----------



## cmarvil (Oct 13, 2011)

Love your shawlettes thank you! I just purchased some of the yarn online at loveknitting in case anyone is looking for it.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lovely. The sparkles suits them perfectly!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

love this and thanks for the pattern info. .sometimes the simplest things are the most exquisite


GrannyAnnie said:


> Cast on 3
> Row 1: Knit
> Row 2: Knit into front and back of first stitch, K1, knit into front and back of last stitch (5 sts)
> Next row and all following rows: as Row2
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> What size needle did you use?


8mm then 10mm to cast off.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

kathy1941 said:


> That's very kind of you. Two of my three sons live in UK so it won't be a problem getting hold of it! Thanks a million for the offer though. Kathy


My pleasure.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Laddie said:


> Nice work! and I must say, easy peasy indeed! I hope mine turns out half as good as yours!


It will you cant go wrong with this one.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Reyna said:


> Lovely!


Thankyou.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Reyna said:


> Lovely!


Thankyou.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Is that a Ravelry pattern?


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

They are very pretty


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

tnbobie said:


> Is that a Ravelry pattern?


I don't think so. Came to me scribbled on a post card from a friend of a friend.


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm doing this pattern with brightly colored sock yarns. Reds and oranges and yellows on #17 needles for an open and airy look for summer. Hope it comes out as well as yours. Beautiful.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty. Love the sequins!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Judi1006 said:


> I'm doing this pattern with brightly colored sock yarns. Reds and oranges and yellows on #17 needles for an open and airy look for summer. Hope it comes out as well as yours. Beautiful.


Sounds good. Any chance of a picture when you are finished -you've made me think!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Geriherb said:


> Beautiful! Just bought some sequined yarn and was wondering what to make with it. Now I know!


I just bought some of that stuff and it looks like I have a pattern now. How simple can we get???? Thanks for the pattern and the pictures.


----------



## hansi2007 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello,

I would like the pattern for this scarf please.

Thanks.

Helen


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

hansi2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like the pattern for this scarf please.
> 
> ...


go to page 1 of this entry and about 3/4 of way down page is the pattern.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, GrannyAnnie... sounds like a winner and fast!!




GrannyAnnie said:


> Cast on 3
> Row 1: Knit
> Row 2: Knit into front and back of first stitch, K1, knit into front and back of last stitch (5 sts)
> Next row and all following rows: as Row2
> ...


----------



## deborah herrmann (May 26, 2011)

thank you so much for the pattern I've been looking for such a pattern for awhile and the words easy peasy caught my attention


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

deborah herrmann said:


> thank you so much for the pattern I've been looking for such a pattern for awhile and the words easy peasy caught my attention


You are welcome. Hope yours comes out well.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

I LOVE how beautiful, simple and easy this is. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Mamainastitch said:


> I LOVE how beautiful, simple and easy this is. Thank you for sharing!


My pleasure. I am truly amazed at the response to this post.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so feminine


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

A wonderful summer project. Thank you!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

barbsch said:


> A wonderful summer project. Thank you!


You are welcome.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Cute little dressy accessory. Love it!


----------



## harringbone 37 (Nov 14, 2013)

Could you tell me the width from end to end and the length from the top to the bottom point. Thanks in advance! I love this!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much... I have a similar yarn that this will be perfect for :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very chic


----------

